# Light fitting for arcadia?



## Trewin (Feb 27, 2016)

So iv got an Arcadia t5 34" uv light and i cant find a fitting anywhere! The ones in bunnings aint skinny enou because its 16mm thick. Thanks.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dannydee (Feb 28, 2016)

Trewin said:


> So iv got an Arcadia t5 34" uv light and i cant find a fitting anywhere! The ones in bunnings aint skinny enou because its 16mm thick. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried ebay?


----------



## Trewin (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep, cant find a fitting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 28, 2016)

Take it to an electrical wholesaler and ask them.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 29, 2016)

Not an Arcadia but it has T5 fittings...

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/t5-lighting-fixture.html


----------

